

VC's New Math: Does Less = More? - jkopelman
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119889558568757053.html?mod=yahoo_hs&ru=yahoo

======
simianstyle
Peter Thiel is primarily a finance geek, and only a technologist afterwards.
Let's not focus on the outliers shall we?

------
wumi
i feel like i've seen this article a while back

